# Dish Advertises 4K Content..but doesn't deliver?



## jsguy (Feb 16, 2017)

I am a new Dish customer. I just purchased an LG 4K TV. I picked Dish over other Sat or cable options because Dish claims on their website that they have a dedicated 24 hour 4K channel, 4K on demand movies, and 4K Netflix. I called Dish tonight and was told they do not have a 4K channel up and running. When I try to access the Dish Netflix app on the TV connected to the 4K Joey, I get an error message. Dish told me that this is a common issue and they would have their engineers look at it to see if they can fix it. I was not able to find any Dish on demand 4K movies. So why is Dish advertising their 4K content and their 4K Joey as being unique in the industry, when they have very little content and their 4K hardware is having issues? I am tempted to go back to Comcast cable TV. There is much more 4K content on the LG Youtube and Netflix apps which is delivered over the Internet.


----------



## inkahauts (Nov 13, 2006)

Dish is launching a 4k channel soon. It' was just announced. Maybe this week? Look at the news at this site it's here. And they have I have heard about the same on demand library as DIRECTV and anyone else for 4k. Maybe you have an internet connection issue?

And all Netflix is over the internet and coming from the same place so there is no difference between the dish Netflix and just Netflix on your tv.


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

If this is your first day with DISH you will need to wait for your receivers to settle in and download on demand content.
DISH's "live" 4K channel is 540 ... but it is for special events (such as the Planet Earth II specials).

After having DISH for a few days look for VOD on channels 1 or 501. Movies will appear as multiple appearances of those channels. You can also use the ON DEMAND app on the receiver (press the blue button for apps). There is not a lot of content available ... but there is some.


----------



## camo (Apr 15, 2010)

The new 4K channel is up this morning, nothing on yet. Hopefully it stays up with regular programming feeds like sporting events etc. Streaming is actually taking over leaving satellite behind when it comes to 4K material and even quality 1080p material is so much better. I subscribe to HBO and Starz but watch the superior PQ full scale 1960x1080 using online streams.


----------



## bmetelsky (Mar 1, 2009)

Also - make sure your netflix subscription includes the 4k content, not all subscriptions do. Netflix on the 4k Joey is not yet implemented, unless I missed an announcement. It does work on the Joey 2.0's.


----------



## jsguy (Feb 16, 2017)

Thank for all of the feedback! So I am thinking that I could get most of the 4k content from my LG OLED TV apps. How would the picture quality on network TV compare between Comcast and Dish on my 4k LG TV?


----------



## RAD (Aug 5, 2002)

inkahauts said:


> Dish is launching a 4k channel soon. It' was just announced. Maybe this week? Look at the news at this site it's here. And they have I have heard about the same on demand library as DIRECTV and anyone else for 4k. Maybe you have an internet connection issue?
> 
> And all Netflix is over the internet and coming from the same place so there is no difference between the dish Netflix and just Netflix on your tv.


Is this new 4K channel just for the Planet Earth II broadcasts, which is all I've seen an announcement for or will they have other programming on it like channel 104 on DIRECTV has?


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

RAD said:


> or will they have other programming on it like channel 104 on DIRECTV has?


nobody know for sure, could be ...


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

No permanent 4K channel on DISH has been announced. I am not expecting one. I wouldn't mind if DISH created a channel (I miss the HD fish tank).


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

then you must appreciate live fireplace during cold long winter nights ... when it was on dishTV


----------



## kucharsk (Sep 20, 2006)

There is definitely 4K VoD content as well; among other things there are episodes of _Superstore_.


----------



## camo (Apr 15, 2010)

4K channel on Dish is now listed for all packages. 
4K offers Documentary programming. Channel: 540

Compare DISH Programming Packages | MyDISH | DISH Customer Support


----------



## snowtrooper1966 (May 15, 2010)

BBC Planet Earth 4K broadcast on chanel 540....

Dish Hooper 3 > Denon 3808CI > Sony XBR 65X850C

Got the popup notification show was available in 4K while watching premier on BBC America, switched to channel 540.
Dialog was not coming from center channel, AVR reporting signal as Dolby Digital (EX as I'm 7.1)
Query to the Sony via the display button indicated it was only getting the standard 1080i Dish signal.
Figured it could be an issue with my older Denon not passing 4K, so went direct from hopper to Sony, no change in reported resolution....

Called tech support next day, was informed they have no control over content provided (indicating BBC America is to blame) and that they would forward a ticket.
Seems odd they would advertise something that has not been tested.


----------



## zeebre12 (Dec 28, 2014)

Could Dish not do a deal with Smithsonian channel or BBC and air some documentary programs in UHD. Also like Directv why can't Dish give a name to their 4K channel like 'Dish UHD Channel' or something? Without a name it seems like a half attempt at 4K


----------



## kucharsk (Sep 20, 2006)

zeebre12 said:


> Could Dish not do a deal with Smithsonian channel or BBC and air some documentary programs in UHD. Also like Directv why can't Dish give a name to their 4K channel like 'Dish UHD Channel' or something? Without a name it seems like a half attempt at 4K


There's just not that much content; right now a full 4K channel would be like DirecTV's failed 3D channel.

What would have been cool would be a full HD feed of Earth from one of their satellites like the lower than SD resolution feed DISH used to have.


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

Does DISH name any channels? If so, where are you seeing the name?

The EPG for channel 540 contains the following ---
Name: New 4K Planet Earth II - Sat. 9pm ET
Description: Tune in to see a new episode of Planet Earth II in 4K on Saturday at 9 PM ET. Missed it? Replays at 12 AM ET and Thurs. at 9 PM and 12 AM ET.


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

kucharsk said:


> What would have been cool would be a full HD feed of Earth from one of their satellites like the lower than SD resolution feed DISH used to have.


Charles Ergen regretted not launching a HD camera when DISH launched that experimental feed. But the satellite was designed at a time when HD was still growing and that feed had to be downlinked on a special carrier in order to be turned in to a picture for uplink as a channel.


----------

